# Use Case Diagramm



## Kirby.exe (3. Feb 2021)

Also ich durchlaufe gerade die Anforderungsanalyse um daraus ein Pflichtenheft zu entwickeln und bin gerade beim Use-Case Diagramm. Ich habe hier ein paar Schwierigkeiten, da ich nicht so richtig verstehe wie ich die Entitäten in Verbindung setzen soll.

Dies sind die funktionalen Anforderungen aus dem Lastenheft:


LFA1.5.10: Verwalten von Sprachdaten bezogen auf den Kontext Medikamentenplan
LFA1.5.20: Verwalten von Medikamentenplandaten
LFA1.5.30: Spracheingabe über eine Konsole
LFA1.5.40: Sprachausgabe über eine Konsole
Ich habe da diese Anforderungen sehr schwammig formuliert sind nachgefragt und weißt nun folgendes:


Mit verwalten von Sprachdaten bezogen auf den Medikamentenplan ist eine Verwaltung gemeint(Mediplan erstellen und löschen)
Mit Verwaltung von Medikamentenplandaten ist der Mediplan an sich gemeint (Medikament hinzufügen, Medikament löschen, Medikament Dosis verändern, Medikamentenplan ansehen)
Die Sprachein -und ausgabe ist gemeint, dass wir ein "Manual" haben welches eingesehen werden kann und die Möglichkeit besteht Befehle hinzuzufügen oder zu entfernen
Dazu habe ich folgendes Use-Case Diagramm aufgestellt:



Jedoch bin ich mir hier sehr unsicher  bzgl. Gliederung und Assoziationen zwischen den Entitäten...Vielleicht könnt ihr mir Tipps geben oder erklären, wie Ihr es machen würdet


----------



## AndiE (3. Feb 2021)

Was soll das Ganze denn werden? Laienhaft würde ich sagen, dass da mindestens drei Rollen beteiligt sind: 
Der Arzt, der die Medikamente verschreibt 
Der Pfleger/ die Schwester, der/die die Medikamente für den Patienten bereitstellt
Der Admin, der die Sptachbefehle, wozu dieauch immer gut sein sollen, verwaltet.


----------



## Kirby.exe (3. Feb 2021)

Also um ehrlich zu sein, es noch nicht ganz Klar...angeblich sollen wir das ganze für einen Roboter namens Nao entwickeln. Dieser fungiert dann mehr oder weniger als „Hilfsinstanz“ und erinnert Patienten an Einnahmen für Medikamente und hilft Ärtzten dies Automatisiert zu ändern etc

Zudem sollen wir den Nutzer nicht untergliedern (so dumm ich das auch finde) also haben alle die gleichen Rechte und sind alle Admins...


----------



## mrBrown (3. Feb 2021)

Kirby.exe hat gesagt.:


> Zudem sollen wir den Nutzer nicht untergliedern (so dumm ich das auch finde) also haben alle die gleichen Rechte und sind alle Admins...


Kannst du mMn in Use-Cases trotzdem trennen, auch wenn die trotzdem den gleichen Zugriff haben 

Es ist ja für's Verständnis schon ein Unterschied zwischen "Ein Arzt kann Medikamte hinzufügen" und "Ein Nutzer kann Medikamente hinzufügen" (und auf Umsetzungsebene auch, macht ja durchaus einen Unterscheid, ob ein Interface primär für Ärzte oder primär für alte & kranke Patienten gedacht ist)


----------



## AndiE (4. Feb 2021)

Kirby.exe hat gesagt.:


> Also um ehrlich zu sein, es noch nicht ganz Klar...angeblich sollen wir das ganze für einen Roboter namens Nao entwickeln. Dieser fungiert dann mehr oder weniger als „Hilfsinstanz“ und erinnert Patienten an Einnahmen für Medikamente und hilft Ärtzten dies Automatisiert zu ändern etc
> 
> Zudem sollen wir den Nutzer nicht untergliedern (so dumm ich das auch finde) also haben alle die gleichen Rechte und sind alle Admins...


Kannst du das nicht in in einem Ist-Soll-Vergleich darstellen? Damit man weiß, was das Diagramm überhaupt darstellen soll.

Beispiel:

Gegeben sei eine Bildungseinrichtung.
Ist: Jeder Lehrer legt die Dokumente für seinen Unterricht irgendwo auf dem Datenserver in irgendeiinem Format ab, und der Zugriff erfolgt per Freigabe

Soll: Die Dokumente sollen einheitlich über eine Maske in einer HTML-Seite abrufbar sein

Projektinhalt: Es ist ein Verwaltungssystem zu erstellen, in dem mittels HTML-Formular auf Dokumente zugegriffen werden kann.

Kannst du das auch so sagen?


----------



## Kirby.exe (4. Feb 2021)

Ist: Es gibt einen Robotor namens Nao. Dieser kann sich bewegen etc.

Soll:
Es soll ein Sprachschnittstelle existieren, welche mittels Spracheingaben einen Medikamentenplan verwaltet.

Projektinhalt:
Es soll eine Sprachschnittstelle (erstmal Textbasiert) entwickelt werden, welche ermöglicht mit bestimmten Sprachbefehlen einen Medikamentenplan, Medikamenten und Patienten zu verwalten.


----------



## AndiE (4. Feb 2021)

Der Sinn dabei ist, dass der Ist-Zustand einen Missstand hat, den der Soll-Zustand nicht mehr hat. In meinem Beispiel sind die Dokumente erst verteilt abgelegt(- ist schlecht), und sollen dann zentral abgelegt werden(- ist gut).

Und nun die Frage:

Wo ist der Misstand , dass es einen Roboter Nao gibt? 

Welchen Sinn soll diese Sprachschnittstelle für wen haben?

Ich würde hier mal anfangen mit "Gegeben sei eine Kinderstation in einem Krankenhaus..." und dann man weiterüberlegen.


----------



## Kirby.exe (4. Feb 2021)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Wo ist der Misstand , dass es einen Roboter Nao gibt?
> 
> Welchen Sinn soll diese Sprachschnittstelle für wen haben?


Diese Sprachschnittstelle hilft sowohl den Patienten (Medikamenten Erinnerungen,...) als auch Ärtzten und Medizinischem Fachpersonal(lege Medikamentenplan an, ändere Dosieren des Medikaments X bei Person Y,...)


----------



## AndiE (4. Feb 2021)

Der derzeitig normale Ablauf ist so:

Auf einer Station mit N Patienten gibt es eine Kanzel, dem Arbeitsplatz des medizinischen Personals. Dieses nutzt ein KIS-Krankenhaus-Informationssystem zur Verwaltung. Sollte es ein solches nicht geben, dann werden die Patienten in der Kanzel angelegt, dort werden auch die Medikamentenpläne erstellt gepflegt und auch die Medikamente zugeteilt. Üblicherweise holen sich die Patienten die Medikamente zu den Zeiten ihre Dosis an der Kanzel ab. oder er bekommt die Medikamente gebracht. So verhindert man Überdosierungen. Üblicherweise erfolgen diese Arbeiten schriftlich, bzw. müssen schriftlich bestätigt werden. 

Der Nao befindet sich aber räumlich getrennt bei dem Bett des (jungen) Patienten. Es gibt also N davon. Diese dienen bisher wohl eher zur beschäftigung der Patienten, in dem sie Geschichten vorlesen etc.

Es macht für mich gar keinen Sinn, wenn der Arzt bei der Visite dem Nao am Bett des Patienten die Veränderung der Medikamentation erzählt. Wozu?


----------



## Kirby.exe (4. Feb 2021)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Es macht für mich gar keinen Sinn, wenn der Arzt bei der Visite dem Nao am Bett des Patienten die Veränderung der Medikamentation erzählt. Wozu?


Also ich vermute einfach mal, dass es mehrere Nao Roboter geben würde und diese beide Aufgaben übernehmen und eine Hilfestellung für Pfleger darstellen sollen


----------



## AndiE (4. Feb 2021)

Mit Vermutungen werden wir hier nicht weit kommen, Was sagen denn deine Unterlagen dazu?


----------



## mrBrown (4. Feb 2021)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Mit Vermutungen werden wir hier nicht weit kommen, Was sagen denn deine Unterlagen dazu?


Ist nicht alles was du bisher geschrieben hast, deine Vermutung?😅

Ich würde da zb generell kein Krankenhaus mit Patienten als Zweck sehen.


----------



## Kirby.exe (5. Feb 2021)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Mit Vermutungen werden wir hier nicht weit kommen, Was sagen denn deine Unterlagen dazu?


Der genaue Anwendungszweck wurde im Lastenheft nicht beschrieben


----------

